# No one is impressed with your hobby?



## OfficerSheepDog (May 2, 2011)

I had a hard time describing what I meant by the title alone, I'll keep it short.

I have many lights, and like all of you it is a hobby of mine. One though that I keep more or less secretive. Good friends of mine obviously have seen all my lights and think their kinda cool, but never ask to see them or in other words give a rats *** about them.

A few times we had been out in the forest in complete darkness just for kicks with people I never really knew, cause were bored. Ill light up a Armytek Predator full blast and a Fenix Tk30 expecting a wow factor. Only to get nothing, As if they see these bright lights everyday. and its nothing new.

I have found this to be most people that i know. Only one person I have ever met had any interest in the lights.

What about you? Do you keep it mainly to yourself like me>? 
Or are you the type who flaunts your lights whenever you can? Do people react or are amazed by just how bright they are?

I don't get it....... I can see not being interested and don't blame them. But I always expect at least 1 person to be shocked and ive never seen it yet.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 3, 2011)

I get a few "wows", but then again, the folks I work with should be VERY interested in good lighting. I am more surprised, well not anymore, at those in mine line of work who are not.
My greatest flashaholic moment though was many years ago in Japan. I was at the top of Mr. Rokko that overlooks Kobe with my future "war department... wife". It's known for lots of wild boar and I lit some up with my new fangled Surefire 6P (it's was cutting edge back then) and heard some Japanese say "sagoi kaichudento" which translates to "Wow! What a flashlight!"

Don't let it bother you. To some a firearm is just a firearm, a knife is just a knife, and a flashlight is just that. But nailclippers, now those be deadly weapons so don't try to bring them on an airplane!


----------



## HotWire (May 3, 2011)

I don't discuss flashlights unless I see some interest. "You build flashlights?" You can buy them 2 for a dollar! People sometimes say "That's bright!" Or, more recently, "That's just a Maglight!"


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 3, 2011)

I have one friend who appreciates a good flashlight, and everyone at my work has had me ship in some half-decent lights for them, but that's about it.

As a general rule, when someone says "Wow that's bright", I say "...and that's not even my big one" and walk away. I'm hoping one day to pique someone's curiosity and find them here on CPF a few weeks later


----------



## AaronG (May 3, 2011)

For the most part people think it's wierd. I don't really talk about it much, but I have had a couple wow that's bright.

My boss asked me awhile ago how many lights I had just because I seem to have a new one all the time


----------



## Beamhead (May 3, 2011)

Hang out in the flashlight isle of your neighborhood sporting goods/hardware/grocery/electronics/drug/big box stores and you will meet folks with an interest, and don't attempt to say you don't know these isles in all above mentioned and more stores.


----------



## Zeruel (May 3, 2011)

OfficerSheepDog said:


> What about you? Do you keep it mainly to yourself like me>?
> Or are you the type who flaunts your lights whenever you can? Do people react or are amazed by just how bright they are?



I keep it mainly to myself except to those who are truly interested. The reason being I know it'll lead to the usual cycle: Wow.... where'd you get that?..... How much?..... What?! Are you crazy?..... Er thanks for showing me. :shrug:





Hogokansatsukan said:


> Don't let it bother you. To some a firearm is just a firearm, a knife is just a knife, and a flashlight is just that. But nailclippers, now those be deadly weapons so don't try to bring them on an airplane!


----------



## Ian2381 (May 3, 2011)

My Dad really appreciate my hobby, especially when we got a 5 day blackout due to storm. He have 4 lights and one he carry all the time (all of them came from me of course), He even show them to his friends. My 3 brothers also loves them and have one light each but they dont usually EDC them. All my Mt hiking buddies are fond of my hobby and usually borrow some especially when I'm not with them during a climb.
In the office that I got teased from time to time (Being called the flashlight king) but not that much and It didnt affect me, since im one of the supervisor...


----------



## JS_280 (May 3, 2011)

I'm "The Weirdo"...until the power goes out.
I'm "The Weirdo"...until we get bad weather and there's no food at the grocery stores.
I'm "The Weirdo"...until someone needs a bandage.

Thankfully, I'm okay with that term...:thumbsup:


----------



## Imon (May 3, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> Hang out in the flashlight isle of your neighborhood sporting goods/hardware/grocery/electronics/drug/big box stores and you will meet folks with an interest, and don't attempt to say you don't know these isles in all above mentioned and more stores.


 
Well ... I don't deny it! 

Right now I have a mental image of all of the flashlight isles from all my local stores. 

Still, I can only ever remember meeting one guy who had a fairly good knowledge of flashlights. Others people are just .... hopeless. I once saw a guy pick up a incandescent flashlight and tell his buddy it was "one of those new LED lights".
Another time I saw these two guys talking about how the "C4 LED" on the Streamlight Super Tac was really great. I took a look at it and said it was a Luxeon K2 TFFC - they didn't seem to care. :duh2:


----------



## netprince (May 3, 2011)

OfficerSheepDog said:


> A few times we had been out in the forest in complete darkness just for kicks with people I never really knew, cause were bored. Ill light up a Armytek Predator full blast and a Fenix Tk30 expecting a wow factor. Only to get nothing, As if they see these bright lights everyday. and its nothing new.


 
This has happened to me several times. I turn on a light that I know is brighter than all get out, and people seem ho-hum, no big deal. I think people mainly do this for two reasons:

1) They really have no idea how bright a standard cheap light from the hardware store is. Therefore, they have nothing to reference.

2) They do realize its brighter than most lights, but they dont care or are too embarrassed to say anything.

It seems to happen less often with people you know.


----------



## Launch Mini (May 3, 2011)

Only told a few people. Some have simply commented on the workmanship on the SPY's, but I never revealed the cost to to them.
At least they don't see my Yo-Yo at the same time


----------



## jellydonut (May 3, 2011)

No. It's nerdy.

I don't care. I'm happy because I have the best tools and equipment, and they work when I need them to. If someone appreciates them, that's nice, if they don't, screw them. I don't pull out a light to impress someone.

Try to think about it, it's actually quite ridiculous. You don't pull a nice hammer or snap tool set out of your bag to impress someone. You just use it.


----------



## bodhran (May 3, 2011)

I don't feel that others think we are strange or nuts...they're just not interested in flashlights. No different than someone who collects model trains, beer cans, coins, or any number of things. I'm not interested in many of these but I don't think those who do are crazy. The bottom line is if it makes you happy...enjoy.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (May 3, 2011)

You need the brightest, smallest light possible. That always elicits wows from people. Either that or start hanging out with cool people who appreciate the better things in life.


----------



## carrot (May 3, 2011)

If you got into flashlights because you want to impress people, you've gotten into the wrong hobby. I love flashlights and that's why I collect 'em. So for me, if I'm satisfied with a light, that's the end of the story.


----------



## AlPal (May 3, 2011)

I bring a light or two to work with me. Not to impress anyone, but because I sometimes work the night shift and it has a useful purpose. Although some co-workers have been impressed with the Thrunite Catapult XML, and a Dereelight aspheric.
I know there are a lot of people that don't understand our interest in these amazing, functional lights. They just don't get it. Thats OK by me. There's a lot of things I don't get. I don't get Rap music. But thats easy to explain- I'm an old fart. 
This would be a boring world if everyone had the exact same tastes, interests, and likes and dislikes. To each his own.


----------



## kyhunter1 (May 3, 2011)

Very few people care about my hobby until the lights are out....


----------



## Art (May 3, 2011)

The other day I had a funny story like this... I had the new D11 V2 on my pocket and showed to a friend of my father... he said something like "how much does that cost? 5€?" :shakehead

I only answered , "A bit more!" and I turned it off.

Funny thing is that my father has a LL P6 and sometimes takes my M2C4 for a "ride" and everyone wants to borrow the flashlights from him but no one things they are worth the money lol

I have friends that after seeing my flashlights went and bought a cheap one on the nearest "cheap Chinese store" (sorry its how they are called here) and then showed me and said " See? 5€ and has more light the yours..." 
Once this happen I had "only" the NDI with me , but another time I had downloads pocket rocket and I had to turn it into max 

So , you are not alone


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (May 3, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I get a few "wows", but then again, the folks I work with should be VERY interested in good lighting. I am more surprised, well not anymore, at those in mine line of work who are not.
> My greatest flashaholic moment though was many years ago in Japan. I was at the top of Mr. Rokko that overlooks Kobe with my future "war department... wife". It's known for lots of wild boar and I lit some up with my new fangled Surefire 6P (it's was cutting edge back then) and heard some Japanese say "sagoi kaichudento" which translates to "Wow! What a flashlight!"
> 
> Don't let it bother you. To some a firearm is just a firearm, a knife is just a knife, and a flashlight is just that. But nailclippers, now those be deadly weapons so don't try to bring them on an airplane!



Well said, I am the same as Carrot I use it only when needed and don't show anyone. Normally as I feel its kinda nerdy as well. Then again when its pitch dark or the power goes out I am more than happy to use them. I was just shocked how few people would take notice.

But your right, I carry a Benchmade 930 with me and same thing I was showing an interested party and other came over just to say "It's a flippin piece of metal gimme a break" Yet the ones I were talking to were very enlightened by my explanation of the knifes point and blade type and what circumstance they are good for. Which made me very happy. =D

I'm Glad to hear most have the same experiences, The only person I've ever sold a light too was a cop I went on a ride a long with, he was shell shocked and was willing to pay anything haha!

Cheers guys and thanks for sharing


----------



## carrot (May 3, 2011)

I mean don't get me wrong, I love talking about lights and I'll always be happy to show off to interested parties, but it's not really a reason for me to get the lights I like or carry the lights I do.


----------



## mitro (May 3, 2011)

I don't even mention lights to people. Most already think I'm strange.


----------



## blackfly (May 3, 2011)

Since people like us are entertained by this hobby we probably feel like it is strange that others are not. I usually keep to myself about it. If someone asks I will mention it but I don't try to discuss it any further. Sometimes I'll get an initial comment to the brightness of my lights. And people always seem to want to use my lights. But people usually don't inquire about them. Generally I get a sense of disinterest.


----------



## Illum (May 3, 2011)

When it comes to lights I've grown something resembling a pokerface after 8 or so years here, even though my EDCs will easily defeat most competition [L4 with a warm white MCE mod and a M3 with a seraph P7 bezel] I usually refrain from discussions of it until after I use it. Its interesting the array of reactions I receive when I have to use my EDC in front of others. Not all are positive, but those that are makes good conversation starters. 

My only hobby [among several] are mausers, nothing like touching things at 100+ yards. I don't get along with pistol people and I hope I'll never have to quarrel with one.


----------



## nasc (May 3, 2011)

I usually don't discuss my hobbies or collections with others that are "not in the know". I got sick and tired of the looks I receive after telling people how much an item cost or could cost. Trying to explain the difference between good and the newest best falls on deaf ears or gaping mouths.

Glen


----------



## gcbryan (May 3, 2011)

No one is impressed and I don't expect them to be...and rarely am I disappointed 

I was hiking with a climbing buddy of mine and he heard that I had a new girlfriend (at the time) and he said "I hope you aren't planning on mentioning anything about flashlights" and he was right I wasn't.

Heck, sometimes when I'm more focused on other things and I have a minute at the computer and think about checking in a CPF I stop myself and think "who cares about flashlights". If I feel that way sometimes you know no one else is interested 

Rather than show off when I hear about someone (friend/family/whatever) who needs a light I just give them what I know will be a good fit for them. That's the only time I've had unsolicited positive feedback on the subject of lights. 


I gave a flashlight to that girlfriend to give to her mother. Her mother is 85 and can't see well. She was trying to use some underpowered flashlight to see dials, knobs, buttons on the microwave and on her sewing machine. She complained about every light her children gave her because they never were bright enough. I sent her a XR-E R2 (2) CR123 single mode kind of light via my girlfriend. My girlfriend said that her mother never stops talking about that light and carries it with her everywhere.

That's the only interest I've had expressed to me on the subject of flashlights.


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (May 4, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> No one is impressed and I don't expect them to be...and rarely am I disappointed
> 
> I was hiking with a climbing buddy of mine and he heard that I had a new girlfriend (at the time) and he said "I hope you aren't planning on mentioning anything about flashlights" and he was right I wasn't.
> 
> ...


 
Nice story I'm glad she is able to see things ahead of her much easier now.

Since you mentioned not telling the new girlfriend, it reminded me of what my last girlfriend had said to me at a party, she arrived late and when I greeted her, (knowing Me) asked "Is that a flashlight in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?" 

No point to this, just thought it was funny and you reminded me of it. For the record yes it was the flashlight, Fenix TA 21 I believe.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (May 4, 2011)

I purchase flashlights so rarely that I wouldn't consider it a hobby, but my wife is certainly unimpressed with whatever high dollar flashlight I manage to bring into the house. I show her my Ra Clicky, and she says, "Huh... and you paid how much for that?"


----------



## skyfire (May 4, 2011)

i generally get the same reactions...

but what surprises me is that all my co-workers dont really care either.
flashlights are our primary work tool. but most of them dont want to spend over $10 on one.
i once had a co-worker ask me to recommend him a light. knowing he's a tightwad i recommended a $25 romisen. he said, "thats too much". LOL i dont even bother anymore.
theres only 1 person ive ever met that likes flashlights. He has a few surefires, and i introduced him to some of the chinese brands such as fenix and a few websites. I think I led him down a wrong path LOL. not that fenix's are bad, but because he might go broke.


----------



## Dsoto87 (May 4, 2011)

OfficerSheepDog said:


> Since you mentioned not telling the new girlfriend, it reminded me of what my last girlfriend had said to me at a party, she arrived late and when I greeted her, (knowing Me) asked "Is that a flashlight in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?"
> 
> No point to this, just thought it was funny and you reminded me of it. For the record yes it was the flashlight, Fenix TA 21 I believe.


 It was a 3P wasn't it


----------



## ScottFree (May 4, 2011)

For me flashlights are more of a tool than a status symbol. But reading through the posts reminds me of one time when I was at a work party and two female friends were leaving. Unfortunately the car park that they parked in was not in a very good spot as the lighting was poop so I offered to walk them to the car and make sure they left safe using the Fenix TK12 (R2) which was my EDC at the time. However one thing that shocked me at the time, and still does was when I asked whether anyone was carrying a light of any kind. They weren't but afterwards a few bought some with some recommendations from me. Trouble is from them on until recently everyone started calling me 'Flash'.


----------



## wacbzz (May 4, 2011)

I have exhibited a lot of flashlights to a lot of people. Most hardly ever get past the initial "wow" factor - especially when they learn the price of most of my lights.

There is, however, one "group" of people that, _in my experience_, certainly appreciate my lights and have even purchased a few after seeing/using them. The guys in this group are all auto mechanics. Without exception, I have met with "approval" from these guys - most certainly because I have a product that is better than what they are/have been using and it's a product that they use on an almost daily basis. For them, they can relate high prices to good products (read - tools).

Other than those guys though, most consider my lights just another "way too expensive" hobby and as such, I pretty much keep it to myself.


----------



## midget (May 4, 2011)

all my friends think i'm a big dork.


----------



## chicken dave (May 4, 2011)

My grandchildren are hugely impressed. Just try to find a four-year-old who doesn't think flashlights are the coolest thing ever. Their parents still think I'm a dork, but the giddy laughter of a little kid lighting up the darkness is priceless. I guess I (and many of us) have never lost that feeling.

Dave


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 4, 2011)

I wish no body notices my lights, just got my back yard shoot-out shut down by a neighbor who lives 350 feet away, saying my beam freaked their dog out every time & banned me from aiming to their woods.


----------



## Aircraft800 (May 5, 2011)

I've been very lucky. I've worked nights for 15 years, and a flashlight is my most used tool. I have been always looking for something better, but when my stinger broke, I found CPF. I have built approximately 50 lights, and I olny own half of those, the others are with fellow mechanics and flashaholics. I have never made a penny selling lights, just the joy of making something better. Crazy, I know, I have spent $300 in parts, and 20 hours into a light, and still will build another. The guys at work can't wait to see what I bring in next! And yea, the guys who don't know my name call me "the flashlight guy".

Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 5, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> I wish no body notices my lights, just got my back yard shoot-out shut down by a neighbor who lives 350 feet away, saying my beam freaked their dog out every time & banned me from aiming to their woods.


 
Tell them to get a less highly-strung dog. Mine couldn't care less about giant light beams, unless I point them in their face (unintentionally, of course!)


----------



## Zeruel (May 5, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> I wish no body notices my lights, just got my back yard shoot-out shut down by a neighbor who lives 350 feet away, saying my beam freaked their dog out every time & banned me from aiming to their woods.


 
With your mods, who can blame him?


----------



## AaronG (May 5, 2011)

The most common problem is the price. Our society has a love affair with cheap crap. I usually can't afford the best, but I try to buy quality products whenever possible.


----------



## cubegleamer (May 5, 2011)

I used my 270 lumen Jetbeam a few days ago at a friends house. He and his wife showed some interest and thought it was pretty cool... until I started showing them the settings and telling them about how long the battery would last... then they laughed and called me a flashlight nerd. My 2.5 year old son is the only one I know that seems to care about my flashlights.


----------



## faco (May 5, 2011)

If it wasn't for CPF I would think I'm strange as well. I never talk about my lights with others except with just afew friends and definately never mention the price, if they ask I lie to them, some just say......I won't bother asking


----------



## CheepSteal (May 5, 2011)

Diggin' this thread! The only people I know that actually use lights are my mother and father, when they do nighttime yard work. All my friends are also unimpressed with cost/specs but do actually get impressed with throwy lights. One friend thinks the Quark tactical programming is needlessly complicated, wait 'til he sees my Armytek predator!


----------



## compasillo (May 5, 2011)

Definetely, we are weirdos. As someone pointed out above, for most people a light is a light and a knife is a knife. My family and close friends know about my hobby but very few (wich is to say a lot) has a little interest.
When eventually talk about technical specs or prices, everybody looks at me and think I'm crazy. "$500 for a light!!???? you're mad, dude". So I keep my hobby mostly for me. Thanks to CPF I have found folks all around the world to share with and that's worth to me.

lovecpf


----------



## flashflood (May 5, 2011)

I work at a very small engineering startup. Had a very successful show & tell today after lunch. I always start with the 2D Maglite, to remind people what they're used to. Then I turn on the Fenix TK45 (triple XP-G) and jaws drop, oohs and aahs. Then I show the Lumintop TD-15X, basically same brightness with a single XM-L. Then on to the smaller XM-L lights: Quark Turbo X123^2, Thrunite Neutron 1A and 1C, original and neutral (which segues into tint bin discussion), Quark Mini X 123, and finally the iTP A3 keychain light on 10440 -- which still crushes the Maglite!

At the end of the show I had orders for two TK45s, two cool white Neutron 1Cs, one cool white Neutron 1A, and an iTP.

What was most surprising was almost uniform resistance to lithium ion, even after showing what a difference it makes. Even most engineers just don't want to bother with anything other than AA/AAA and maybe CR123.

Also, everyone preferred the cool tint to the neutrals (bin 5A).


----------



## richpalm (May 5, 2011)

I've had a few "wows" but most people look at me like I escaped from the state hospital... pretty much keep it to myself. Haven't got checked out by the cops yet on night walks but figure flashlights would be a conversation starter then.

At least my wife respects the benefits for me in doing my mods.

Rich


----------



## Cataract (May 5, 2011)

I mostly get the same reaction as everyone when I show lights to friends and family, topped with suspicious looks and questions like "what do you do with those lights?" ... like I want to break into houses or something. 

At work, it's a different situation, though. We're a reseller for inspection equipment, so my coworkers and most of my clients are more aware and are usually impressed with my lights. Most of them want one until I mention the price. I also get the occasional blind man who doesn't get it and doesn't say a word, but the best reaction I got was while I was doing a chemical clean on a X-ray film processor, one of the guys from the next room came in complaining that they had some strong chemical smell coming from the drain. I went in and the lights were off (they do fluorescent dye inspection), so I turned my PD20 on and got the much MUCH stronger french version of "Jesus Christ!" It wasn't a good time to talk about it, but I'm sure this guy would have been very interested in my little light.

A lot of my customers know me for having very bright flashlights and I sometimes even get jokes like "we might not be able to get this done... we need a flashlight"


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 5, 2011)

I used to stay hushed about it, but in the last two years I'm upfront about it. Flashlights are my hobby, some people simply laugh, but it been part of who I am for over a decade. I'm glad I'm not the only one, and that a friend of mine sent me a link last June to this site with a title; your not alone  
I wear it on my sleeve now (actually on my hip) that I'm into flashlights, so when they ask what's one thing about me In interviews or at meetings that that's the first thing I say.
Stuns most people and those who pride them selves on there individuality are wowed more by the statement than the number of lights on my person or the brightness contained. 
My name is Kendall Lumsden and I'm a flashaholic  
There's no cure and it's no crime, I don't flash while driving.

So laugh if ya want general public, but I like shiny things. At work I've been called; gadget, lightshow, rocket scientist (closest my work has to one?) and twinkle toes but that's because I'm a better dancer than most people at my work.


----------



## Darvis (May 5, 2011)

I was visiting a friend of ours who had just bought a new house with a fairly expansive backyard. I hadn't planned to stay late, but ended up hanging out on the back deck until it was dark. We got talking about safety a bit (he had been robbed already, first week in the place) and was wanting to install a spotlight towards the back section of the property (about 30 yards away, plenty of trees). I, jokingly, told him wired lighting was not necessary as long as he had one of these... and out came my Kerberos 5.6 amp R5 single level Quad. It was quite impressive there in the very dark backyard.

The first question was the usual: "how much does one of those cost?" Followed by the silence once that comes to light (no pun intended).

He got up, went inside, and came out with a Wally World special (want to say Coleman, but I never got a good look at it) and lit it up for me. Have to say, it had a decent beam with some throw.

He commented that he thought it was pretty comparable, obviously not that impressed with the cost vs. output factor of my light.

The he dropped it and it broke.

I still smile every single time I think about that moment..!!


----------



## compasillo (May 6, 2011)

CarpentryHero said:


> My name is Kendall Lumsden and I'm a flashaholic
> There's no cure and it's no crime, I don't flash while driving.



Brave man!! :laughing:


----------



## Teobaldo (May 6, 2011)

CarpentryHero said:


> My name is Kendall Lumsden and I'm a flashaholic



And my name is Lumensbond, James Lumensbond 

I am used to surprising my friends and acquaintances when I light my flashlights, but as soon as they ask me the price all they look at me with strangeness. In reality, never I try to impress nobody and even I avoid to show them unless be necessary. When I ride at night in bicycle all they can see me and occasionally someone asks me what light I am using.


----------



## RBWNY (May 6, 2011)

The first person I found to show any WOW factor was my mid 20's nephew. It was last fall when I used my 4Sevens Preon ReVo to light a difficult situation. He was amazed at the brightness of that tiny light. So for Christmas I got him a Quark mini-AA. He was most impressed with it after opening the package. My brother also saw the ReVo and had a wow moment. So for him (at Xmas) I got a Quark Tactical AA... which he seemed to appreciate. 

I still kinda like it though that our special lights aren't in the hands of every casual flashlight user. WE appreciate them and that's all that counts .


----------



## Jackasper (May 7, 2011)

A good friend of mine (whom I don't see often enough) owns a very respectable local auto repair shop. He is there daily as the head mechanic not because he has to be, but because he loves the work. I usually go into his shop after hours when closed because that is when he is working on his own stuff. Being a former mechanical engineer at Boeing, some of his personal projects are pretty cool. So I like to pop in from time to time to see how he is doing and did so a couple of months back. He noticed the light I had on my keychain and before I knew it 2 hours had gone by and every flashlight he had in the shop was torn apart! He couldn't believe (nor could I) that there was someone else out there that actually understood his passion for lights. In the pile of lights he had an older Streamlight rechargeable that he'd lost the battery for. Jokingly I told him to grab an extra laptop battery when he gets home, tear into it and he'd find what he needed to make his light work again. About a week later I dropped by to say hi and i kid you not, he was using the Stinger to charge the 18650's that he'd pulled out of the laptop battery! I was impressed!
It's funny, I've known the guy for probably 15 years and like the rest of you guys, we just kind of keep it to ourselves. Needless to say, he is now a fellow CPFer


----------



## curtispdx (May 7, 2011)

I never bring it up first. Mostly, co-workers will see my lights on the bench in front of my locker as I'm getting dressed for work and that's when they'll ask or comment on them and it usually goes from there. Either that or I'll be on a call and another co-worker will ask: "How come your light is brighter than mine?"


----------



## mojospapi (May 7, 2011)

I shared my hobby last night with a hot chick. She said we were dorky. I laughed. At least I was with a hot chick :naughty:


----------



## campingnut (May 7, 2011)

My two kids, 4 and 6 years old, are very impressed. My wife just shakes her head. :shakehead My friends are usually more impressed with the cell in the light then the light itself :candle:


----------



## KiwiMark (May 7, 2011)

compasillo said:


> When eventually talk about technical specs or prices, everybody looks at me and think I'm crazy. "$500 for a light!!???? you're mad, dude". So I keep my hobby mostly for me.


 
My most expensive light is more to show off than anything - it's an incan hotwire which puts out 212W from its 90W bulb, anyone I show it impressed! BUT there is no way in hell that I'd tell anyone what it cost to build that light - over US$500 not including the shipping, who wouldn't think that I was completely nuts for spending that much on a show-off toy? Sure, it can get paper to burn, but so can a lighter that costs a couple of bucks. It isn't a practical light - it gets real hot if you use it for more than a minute and after 10 minutes the batteries need charging. I don't even tell people that I can plug the driver into a USB port with an adaptor and program the driver - people think that I am enough of a geek as it is.

No one outside of internet forums knows how many lights I have or how much I have spent on them, this isn't likely to change at any point. Mostly they know I carry a couple of nice LEDs and I have several modded Maglites, they don't need to know more than that and they don't care anyway.


----------



## Siliconti (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, I keep it to myself too. If some of my friends knew I had $100 into a MagLite, they would think I was high. It is OK though, I always have the amount and type of light I need when I need it.


----------



## don.gwapo (May 7, 2011)

My relatives and friends overseas got their wow factor when I gave them those 5-9 mm led lights. They cannot believe how bright are those compared to their eveready incans that they are using. So it's a win win for me.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 8, 2011)

No, this is not a hobby that I trumpet my interest in. It's kind of one of those things where if you have to ask you'll never understand.

Geoff


----------



## pblanch (May 8, 2011)

I have had wow that's bright but it will only last a few minutes before the batteries are dead. 

How much was it, oh I can get a flashlight for 10 bucks at kmart and is just as good.

I just don't care what anyone thinks. I keep it to myself now as only a flashaholic knows the joy when they get a new flashlight and wait eagerly for the night.

Today was surprised when my father (my biggest critic) asked where I got my latest light from as he was looking at upgrading his aaa maglight with the Aus dollar being so high. I just said from overseas and said the brand (zebralight). If he was interested he would have looked at it a long time ago.

I am not as dedicated as others in the forums but like to know I can light up the night when I want to with the very best. I am getting more obsessed about flashes though.

We do have an interesting hobby don't we.


----------



## ganymede (May 8, 2011)

If one wants instant gratifications forget flashlights and should try some exotic cars instead, Bugatti Veyron anyone?


----------



## azzid (May 8, 2011)

I collect flashlights not to impress others, but to impress myself and enjoy using it in the dark. Some people collect cars, toys, plants, shoes, belts, watches, comics, vintage wine and girls even lol. The list of things to collect which are impressive(to other people) is endless, sadly for the common flashlight user(non flashaholic) a flashlight is just like a screwdriver. So why would they be impressed with a screwdriver that costs several hundred $, my 2cents.


----------



## KiwiMark (May 8, 2011)

I like to have things that are reliable and work well - good quality usually lasts much longer than cheap junk. I also like to have a backup and I like to have some other options for different situations. Even my mega bright 'show off' light was something I built because I wanted to more than for all the babes that flock around me because of it. 

I think it is like stamp collecting - no one does it because others will think they are cool, they do it because it is something that they are interested in.

To be honest I really don't engage in any interests or hobbies with the hopes of impressing others, I just do what I want to because I want to.


----------



## Magic Matt (May 8, 2011)

OfficerSheepDog said:


> I have many lights, and like all of you it is a hobby of mine. One though that I keep more or less secretive. Good friends of mine obviously have seen all my lights and think their kinda cool, but never ask to see them or in other words give a rats *** about them.



Tut tut...

Welcome to being a Flashaholic. The first rule of being a Flashaholic is: you do not talk about being a Flashaholic. The second rule of being a Flashaholic is: you DO NOT talk about being a Flashaholic! Third rule of being a Flashaholic: if someone's flashlight yells "poof!", goes dim, or taps out, lend 'em your cheapest EDC.




OfficerSheepDog said:


> I always expect at least 1 person to be shocked and ive never seen it yet.



In my experience, people are not impressed by bright flashlights. They were, about 2 years ago, but they're old news. It's like green laser pointers - there was a time when you had one and people thought it was a light sabre, now the most you can expect is "oh, you got that off eBay, right?"

The point people are impressed is when you really need a light - you're lost somewhere or there's a power cut - their flashlight either weighs the same as a family car, or has gone flat, and your little pocket EDC is still going strong. When you're the one standing there with the only working flashlights, that's when you can expect the admiration, and the "where did you get that, I need one".

Also, having the brightest flashlight is often received the same way as turning up driving a Ferrari - you're could be regarded as compensating for something.


----------



## pblanch (May 8, 2011)

Magic Matt said:


> The point people are impressed is when you really need a light - you're lost somewhere or there's a power cut - their flashlight either weighs the same as a family car, or has gone flat, and your little pocket EDC is still going strong. When you're the one standing there with the only working flashlights, that's when you can expect the admiration, and the "where did you get that, I need one".


 Too true.


Magic Matt said:


> Also, having the brightest flashlight is often received the same way as turning up driving a Ferrari - you're could be regarded as compensating for something.


 Is that why I like the single AA format.


----------



## KiwiMark (May 8, 2011)

Magic Matt said:


> Third rule of being a Flashaholic: if someone's flashlight yells "poof!", goes dim, or taps out, lend 'em your cheapest EDC.


 
Wait, what? I thought the rule was that you laughed at them and said "you should always carry a backup".
'sif I'm walking around lugging a cheapie just to lend to someone. All 3 of my EDCs cost several times as much as non-flashaholics would ever consider spending on a light. Actually MY backup is a limited run Ti light; for that matter all 3 of my EDCs are no longer in production. (D10, LF2XT & Ti Infinitum)

I do have a couple of loaners, but I don't EDC them - MiniMag 2 x AA lights with NiteIze drop-ins. I EDC enough gear as it is.


----------



## ghoster808 (May 9, 2011)

I think most people (outside of work) wouldn't be too impressed. I know I wasn't, even in a flashlight intensive workplace (Correctional Facility). We have more than a few gear-nuts with nice lights but I could not understand what all the hooplah was about. Don't get me wrong, I like good stuff as much as the next guy and had SFs w/LED drop-in upgrades (EBAY stuff). Then I came here and the lights came on lol. As an enlightened connoisseur of a good beamshot I now find myself on the otherside of those little condescending smiles from others when showing off that new Malkoff 61 light engine (I love saying that; light engine)


----------



## Ozgeardo (May 11, 2011)

oops double post sorry


----------



## Ozgeardo (May 11, 2011)

I must be running in completely different circles to most of you flashaholics and I do tend to give myself the general "geardo" tag as I have a general passion for most things shiny or sharp.
I do work in the outdoors and I find most of my colleagues/friends and associates always love to see my latest and greatest piece of kit. It is almost a ritual now that when I go to training or briefing sessions all of my colleagues expect me to give a bit of a "show and tell" session with my latest toy. More often than not they are so impressed that they ask me to supply gear for them (which helps me to purchase in reasonable quantities to get good price and postage rates).
Now some of us may be compensating (hey I am married with kids this is the only hobby I can afford) but what the heck we also have to obey "man-laws" and that deems it mandatory to have something bigger-brighter-better than the other person!
Whilst I have no shelf-queens I do have quite a collection of flashlights starting to accumulate but they all get used at some point or another and more often than not they do impress.
The only person who does not appreciate my lights is the "broom jockey" (SWMBO) probably because she sees the bills on the credit card (I had to hide the cost of my SR90 in a series of secret Pay Pal transactions).
Yes I am considered somewhat egocentric but in a good and positive way by most people.


----------



## richpalm (May 11, 2011)

Ozgeardo said:


> (I had to hide the cost of my SR90 in a series of secret Pay Pal transactions).



Sheeeeiiiit... been there, done that!


----------



## campingnut (May 12, 2011)

What paypal account...


----------



## fugleebeast (May 12, 2011)

My core group of friends, about 10 people, find it pretty cool. The one who's an engineer loves talking lights and seeing all the new ones I have because he appreciates the design. They're all very impressed with the maglite builds as well, especially the fire starting ones. Actually, most people that I meet either are uninterested or pretty impressed. I've yet to meet someone who's looked down on it or questioned it. 

The people who absolutely love it though are the kids. I'm the life of the party with ages 3-6. 

At a party onetime that I wasn't at, they needed a flashlight to check on something. My friend's 5 year old son looked at one of the guys and said, "Just use your flashlight." Apparently he was quite disappointed that everyone else didn't carry a flashlight on them. He's definitely getting one for his next birthday =)


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (May 12, 2011)

fugleebeast said:


> At a party onetime that I wasn't at, they needed a flashlight to check on something. My friend's 5 year old son looked at one of the guys and said, "Just use your flashlight." Apparently he was quite disappointed that everyone else didn't carry a flashlight on them. He's definitely getting one for his next birthday =)


 
Haha, How cute. 

Didn't expect this to still be going till I saw it popped up on the list 
The main use I have found for my lights so far is at the movies. Me and 2 close friends go regulatory to pretty much every single movie....yea every one.... and someone always looses something, phone, keys or whatnot I just wait for the drop lol. and shine my light to them (when the movies over of course).
Most always say Thanks for the light, usually they murmur to each other that was cool, weird that he had a light on him eh?

My friends go..... loudly so I can hear them whenever they hear someone drop an item. Waiiiittt foorrrr iiittt!. (I Turn on my light) BAM there it is! 
All in good fun, i know there just teasing.

Happens so frequently I forgot to post that !


----------



## campingnut (May 12, 2011)

fugleebeast said:


> He's definitely getting one for his next birthday =)



Both my kids have their own lights. They currently both have Maglite incan AA's. Two for $10 almost anywhere here in the US. Prior to these, they both had solitaires (they loved and lost them way too fast). I have stayed away from any type of led because they tend to hold the light up to their eyes in an attempt to melt each others brains. :sick2: They also tend to lose/destroy them quite often :candle: Did you know that a solitaire will not always make it down the toilet when flushed? :thinking:


----------



## kaichu dento (May 13, 2011)

carrot said:


> If you got into flashlights because you want to impress people, you've gotten into the wrong hobby. I love flashlights and that's why I collect 'em. So for me, if I'm satisfied with a light, that's the end of the story.


A lot of flashaholics wouldn't even be impressed with my lights because my favorite way of using them is in an absolute minimalistic manner. Low is my most often used mode, except during the day, when hardly any light appears impressive.

Yep, I agree that impressing people is better left for car collectors!


----------



## Coolhand68 (May 17, 2011)

I typically don't go out of my way to share my collection of lights or knives, which typically fall into similar circles. For one thing, my friends and acquaintences would all think I was insane for spending over $100 for a flashlight. Sometimes I'll take a position and let them know that the lights I buy hold their value very well, and if I were ever strapped for cash I can flip them for very close what I paid. Try getting your money back on that $5K family vacation to Disney. These are also the same people who will think nothing of buying a $60K luxury car or SUV which will depreciate by 80% in 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Cypher_Aod (May 17, 2011)

it's funny how conceited people are; They look down on you and call you a freak for EDCing a light or two when they find out, but when the power goes out and they're otherwise in the dark, it's "thank goodness you had a light, you're so awesome" which lasts all of _(Duration of Powercut)+(5 minutes)_

*sigh* people 

For Reference, i EDC an iTP Eos A2 with two spare Lithium-spares in my bag, which also has a 2x CR123A light and two spare CR123A cells, just in case the A2 can't cope.


----------



## Lego995743 (May 19, 2011)

campingnut said:


> What paypal account...


LoL


----------



## sqlpn24 (May 19, 2011)

The only people who really show interest in bright lights are my kids. They "light up" when I hand them a light and are thrilled when I give them one. I use several lights at my job (police officer) everyday as I work the night shift. Most of my fellow officers just roll their eyes whenever I speak of lights or light related topics. That is until my super bright lights find evidence, a burglar, ect... Currently using a Thrunite Catapult V2 as my primary light, a M*gcharger with a Terralux drop-in as the Catapult's backup, a Solar force L2p with an Thrunite XM-L drop-in, a Thrunite Neutron 1a, and a 4sevens Preon2


----------



## eddiejester (May 24, 2011)

I spread the gospel of Flashaholics whenever I can. Most people are impressed with the technology but if the price comes up they think I'm crazy for paying so much. 
Just keep the faith.


----------



## JohnnyLunar (May 24, 2011)

After a concert one night recently, my wife and I walked our female friend to her car. She was parked on a very dark neighborhood street. I pulled out my Fenix PD20 to light up the sidewalk and the area around her car. Her reaction was, "What do carry around a flashlight for?" I was shocked. Here I just walked a young lady to her car at night and made sure the surroundings were safe, and my "thank you" was a thinly-disguised poke at one of my hobbies. I didn't mention to her that I also had a knife in my boot (to make it through the security check at the concert), and 95% of the time also legally carry a concealed handgun...

My wife graciously listens to me go on and on about flashlights, lumens, CRI, drop-ins, floody beams, throwy beams, etc. Although she really doesn't care that much, at least she accepts my interests and indulges my need to talk about them!

My dad likes a good flashlight, but he'd probably be happy for the next 10 years with only the Streamlight Super Tac I bought him. My best friend likes high-output lights, but his eyes start to roll back in his head when I start talking about the quality, pattern, and temperature of a beam being more important to me than lumen ratings. 

It's kind of a lonely hobby.


----------



## sqlpn24 (May 25, 2011)

"My wife graciously listens to me go on and on about flashlights, lumens, CRI, drop-ins, floody beams, throwy beams, etc. Although she really doesn't care that much, at least she accepts my interests and indulges my need to talk about them!"

What a woman :naughty: Hold on to that one sir.


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (May 25, 2011)

JohnnyLunar said:


> It's kind of a lonely hobby.


 
We have Eachother! Hold me tightly!


----------



## chanjyj (May 25, 2011)

I have a serious problem though. I'm not even wowed by my own lights anymore, and even the SR90 holds hardly a thrill. Damnit.
My lights are now relegated to pure utility status.

Even the tiny TK35 I got to try and keep my interest up wow-ed me none. My girfriend says I'm "de-sensitised" by the amount of light I see daily.

Oh golly.


----------



## Cataract (May 25, 2011)

chanjyj said:


> I have a serious problem though. I'm not even wowed by my own lights anymore, and even the SR90 holds hardly a thrill. Damnit.
> My lights are now relegated to pure utility status.
> 
> Even the tiny TK35 I got to try and keep my interest up wow-ed me none. My girfriend says I'm "de-sensitised" by the amount of light I see daily.
> ...


 
Try the 5mm challenge for a month... should get you grinning the next time you turn that SR90 on

I kinda stopped trying to impress people and just turn my lights on and secretly expect a reaction which sometimes comes and sometimes doesn't. Then again, my work gives me a good reason to use flashlights and I meet a lot of people who are issued cheap 10$ lights to conduct inspections, so I do get reactions. They usually stop listening the second they hear the price, or want me to convince their boss. No one seems interested in the how's and why's of a good light, so I come here to talk about it. 

I have to admit I would feel a lot more lonely if I couldn't get the occasional positive reaction from anyone...


----------



## RBR (May 25, 2011)

.....


----------



## chanjyj (May 25, 2011)

Cataract said:


> Try the 5mm challenge for a month... should get you grinning the next time you turn that SR90 on
> 
> I kinda stopped trying to impress people and just turn my lights on and secretly expect a reaction which sometimes comes and sometimes doesn't. Then again, my work gives me a good reason to use flashlights and I meet a lot of people who are issued cheap 10$ lights to conduct inspections, so I do get reactions. They usually stop listening the second they hear the price, or want me to convince their boss. No one seems interested in the how's and why's of a good light, so I come here to talk about it.
> 
> I have to admit I would feel a lot more lonely if I couldn't get the occasional positive reaction from anyone...


 
No-go really. Light is critical to my job (apprehending trespassers, thieves and what-have-you :ironic.

Well, unless I can find a 5mm with significant throw. 5mms are simply too floody (it's not the brightness, it's the spread of light!)


----------



## Cataract (May 25, 2011)

chanjyj said:


> No-go really. Light is critical to my job (apprehending trespassers, thieves and what-have-you :ironic.
> 
> Well, unless I can find a 5mm with significant throw. 5mms are simply too floody (it's not the brightness, it's the spread of light!)



In your case, that would have to be the 5 INCH reflector challenge... maybe Carrot will come up with something like that


----------



## sween1911 (May 25, 2011)

I definitely understand where you're coming from. I get some ribbing at work for the lights I carry, the cost, the price of the batteries, etc. I think anybody into gadgets or tech stuff should appreciate the engineering that goes into a high-end flashlight, but don't take it personally if they don't. There's a lot of hobbies out there and one person's quest for the perfect piece is another person's weird obsession and waste of money. 

Flashlights are an interesting gray area, because they can be a utilitarian tool or a high priced precision piece of machinery. Someone who "gets" it that having a flashlight can be handy might still think that buying a $100 Surefire or $500 McGizmo makes you certifiably insane. 

Don't sweat it dude! That's why we're here. This forum grows and thrives everyday so the whole flashlight thing isn't going away anytime soon.


----------



## Nicrod (May 26, 2011)

I havnt met anyone impressed with my lights Except one person I went camping with. He had Something that put out 45lms. So I pulled out my quark 1232 on max and blasted 230...needless to say he was impressed. Besides that I've showed a few people my lights to no avail. They look and say "it's a flashlight" so? I showed my pops my 123 quark 
And he said "that's a fancy light" why would I want that? So I've stopped showing them and keep it to myself now. 
Prolly the person least impressed Is my chic. She complains of the money I spend. 

Nick


----------



## CheepSteal (May 26, 2011)

Nicrod said:


> Prolly the person least impressed Is my chic. She complains of the money I spend.
> 
> Nick


 
Preach it, brother!


----------



## krevo (May 26, 2011)

Luckily, most of the people I associate with are into kayaking, fishing, outdoors, gear, bikes, guns, hunting, etc.

Flashlights, knives, camping gear and all that other stuff always come up in our conversations. The other thing, I usually end up gifting my lights to a random buddy when we're out camping. I swear I'd have a pretty bang up collection if it weren't for that. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## mat_the_cat (May 26, 2011)

If my wife catches me with a new flashlight (I'm trying really hard not to use the word torch!) the first thing she asks is "How much was that?" To which I generally play down the price, in the interests of domestic harmony...

But it's down to people like us who buy the top end technology (and pay the premium) that it becomes affordable and filters down to Joe Public. I remember when LEDs were only available in red, green and yellow - look where development has got us now!


----------



## RBR (May 27, 2011)

*.....*


----------



## dobermann100 (May 29, 2011)

I don't know... any hobby that one gets into, just to impress others, will definitely get one disappointed. 

I have my lights .. I'm happy


----------



## Quiksilver (May 30, 2011)

My lights are for me ...

I've had a few "wow" factor responses from people I was with when using the lights.

Specifically, when using the Fenix LD20 (before it died), I got comments of "thats a bright light" when using it on my bike. When out in the bush, I got some "hell yeah" comments when illuminating a large area in 'search' fashion. Also, I got some comments on the throw of the light when I illuminated a house 200m away. more of a "sheesh can that little thing do 'THAT'??! type comment. Also have sold a couple lights to some local LEOs at my range after they saw the throw/beam pattern. They are only exposed to LED Lenser lights, which are satisfactory at best. 

Also, when doing a comparison you get better comments. Comparing beam patterns is when people notice the light itself. Most don't care though, or are unaware.


----------



## Monocrom (May 30, 2011)

Last impressive response I got when I switched on one of my lights was when my friend got married. I switched on my Inova Microlight to help his sister adjust her make-up in the dim dining room after it was nearly empty of guests. She shouted, "Oh too bright!" and ran off to find a mirror. I put it on a lower setting, and was able to help her out after all.

1 - It was an Inova Microlight! (Good thing I didn't pull out my SF L4.)

2 - Like driving a Saab on a twisty backroad during a heavy downpour. An exciting ride, for all the wrong reasons. I got an impressive response, for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 30, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> 2 - Like driving a Saab on a twisty backroad during a heavy downpour. An exciting ride, for all the wrong reasons. I got an impressive response, for all the wrong reasons.



You just watch your mouth there fella... There'll be no trashing Saabs here.

(I owned one, and know exactly what you mean :thumbsup: )


----------



## LichtAn! (May 30, 2011)

Either you have 'it' in you or not. I have always been very interested in electronics of all kind, same goes for my brother and father. But I've never been one to show off my hobbies anyway. If someone notices and is excited about it, I'm fine with it.
At least I got some 'wows' when lighting up the whole park with a VanIsle 5.6A drop-in in a tiny P6 Host.


----------



## RedLED (May 30, 2011)

If you want to have fun with people...try what I do at parties: I bring some of my bright lights that strobe, turn them on to the strobe, and hand them to kids, and tell them to run around and shine them at everyone. They do it, and love it. I just love to watch all the reactions, gasps, yelling and commotion. Very funny!


----------



## chanjyj (May 31, 2011)

RedLed said:


> If you want to have fun with people...try what I do at parties: I bring some of my bright lights that strobe, turn them on to the strobe, and hand them to kids, and tell them to run around and shine them at everyone. They do it, and love it. I just love to watch all the reactions, gasps, yelling and commotion. Very funny!


 
Ooh. Should try that with my SR90 strobe one of these days *biggrin*


----------



## kubus_pl (May 31, 2011)

Well, im still thinking that having more than 2-3(pocket edc miniature light e.g. lummi raw, travel light e.g. surefire 6p/px pro and tactical light like surefire a2) lights is some kind of weird. 
Anyway, I didnt talk with any of my friends/girlfriend about flashlights or knives(only with a brother whos a genuine japanese katana-freak - he already spent over 3000euro on those...) but im sure they wouldnt understand spending more than 20-30euro(30-40$) on a flashlight...


----------



## nfetterly (May 31, 2011)

Use them in industry (pulp & paper) - I was in a mill with a senior researcher with a (supplier) chemical company. I was using SST-50 4500K (Mac's EDC) - he was VERY impressed that it wasn't a "blue-white" LED and he could actually see what he thought was the true color of the foam in the equipment.

I try not to have more than 3 or 4 with me.


----------



## SlickSlabMcKnab (May 31, 2011)

It's been said many times already, but don't get into a hobby just to impress people and/or expect people to be impressed by it. The latest wow I've gotten was on a trip back from a shuttle launch heading out of Titusville. Hoardes of traffic on a two lane road with nothing but picth black woods off the highway. My cousin grabbed my Rayovac Sportsman Extreme AAx2 that I keep in the car and shined away. For an inexpensive light it knocked some socks off, lighting up some trees pretty well along with some big electrical lines. Had some stares from other drivers too. :thumbsup:


----------



## HotWire (Jun 1, 2011)

I showed my friend my Leef 3X 18650 with 2900 mAh Redilast batteries and an 1185 in the Surefire KT1 Turbo head and an Oveready tri tailcap. I lit up his backyard. "My brother got one of those at Home Depot" was his response!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 1, 2011)

HotWire said:


> . . . "My brother got one of those at Home Depot" was his response!


 
:sick2:

Oh please tell me you set him straight!


----------



## KiwiMark (Jun 1, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> :sick2:
> 
> Oh please tell me you set him straight!


 
Is there any point? Sure, you can explain why your light is eleventy times as good as the home depot light - but he doesn't care and sees either as being capable of providing illumination as needed. He doesn't want or need an explanation and almost certainly wouldn't understand why it would be worth spending many times as much money on something that performs the same function of the home depot light.

Beyond "oh, this one is a lot brighter" there isn't really any point in trying to tell a non-flashaholic why your over one hundred dollar light is better than a five dollar light.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 1, 2011)

Busting ignorance is reason enough.


----------



## woodentsick (Jun 1, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Busting ignorance is reason enough.


 
I find that most people will continue to remain ignorant about why anyone would spend serious money on quality flashlights, even if you try to explain it to them. It's because they couldn't care less.


----------



## RedLED (Jun 1, 2011)

chanjyj said:


> Ooh. Should try that with my SR90 strobe one of these days *biggrin*


 
Trust me, Dude...people will be very impressed, and they are also angry, mostly with me, after a child infested strobe attack at night, after several drinks. No one is ready for this kind of display!

So, you see, there is a reason to have a strobe in your lights after all!


----------



## chanjyj (Jun 1, 2011)

RedLed said:


> Trust me, Dude...people will be very impressed, and they are also angry, mostly with me, after a child infested strobe attack at night, after several drinks. No one is ready for this kind of display!
> 
> So, you see, there is a reason to have a strobe in your lights after all!


 
Now I know 1 advantage the SR90 has over HIDs... strobe. Nearly blinded myself by shining it on the floor (the light reflected back). I'm not sure if it's wise to point it at someone's eyes, seriously. The term "lasting damage" has new meaning


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jun 1, 2011)

I've had some good experiences with people noticing my lights. Once a year or so I show my lights to my brothers. My machinist brother gets fired up about em, but doesn't miss a chance to make fun of me about them. He goes camping once a year, so I have given him a fenix LD20 Q5 and recently an ITP EO3 upgraded edition - loves em. Shortly after I gave him the ITP, he called me asking where I got it because he uses it every day & the guys he works with wanted one...nice.

My oldest brother (aerospace engineer) is mildly interested because he & his two sons are in boy scouts, and go camping regularly. I got him a Fenix LD20 R4 last year becase he was still using the LED Lenser I'd given him several years earlier. He, his wife, & two sons all loved it & would fight over it. So, I got his two son's each a Fenix LD20 R5 last month. They were blown away by them, and one of em said, "I'm going to be the coolest kid in scouts with this thing." Love it. That brother makes fun of me a good bit when I start talking about lights, but I deserve it I guess.

My father-in-law was in town, and while I was at work he tried to fix our refridgerator in the garage. He called me & asked where's a flashlight, so I told him where my Olight M20 was. He called me back to ask me "where in the hell did I get that thing?!" He didn't seem interested in the type of batteries, but was very interested in how bright it was. I later got him a Quark AA2 tactical. He loves it, and has made a few comments about how great it is.

We are in a church group that meets at a friend's house. He lives in a great house in the woods with a lot of property, so I always bring a light or 2 or 3 or 4... Anyway, once I had a couple of quarks and a zebralight with me. He was so blown away when I pulled the first one out that it turned into a 2-3 hour conversation, and ended with me helping him buy a Quark AA and a couple of 14500 Li-ion batteries on-line. He & his sons now asks if I have any new lights, and if so he wants me to bring em.

In April our neighborhood (Little Rock Air Force Base) got hit by a tornado, and we lost power. We had friends over that night, and when the lights went out I pulled out several lights & passed them out. We turned a bleak night into a blast, and they were really "WOW'd" by my lights, especially the Quark 123x2 Turbo X and my EagleTac M3C4 XM-L. My friend & his wife fought over the Turbo X for the rest of the night. 

Last week, however, I had a new friend, his wife, & kids over. I thought he would surely be interested because he is a Lieutenant Colonel (Pilot,) loves the outdoors, and is even an Eagle Scout. We had a fire out back after dinner, and when it got dark my daughter asked me for a light. I handed her my Quark Turbo X, and she took a look around with it. He saw it & didn't say anything. Later on the rest of the kids asked for some flashlights to play with, and I gave them a couple of quarks & fenix lights. He then asked to see my Turbo X, and mildly said, "that's pretty bright." We talked about lights for a minute or two, and he said, "you'd prolly like my light - I think it's a surefire." I asked what kind & he didn't know. Said it was a few years old, ran on a single battery, and was "pretty bright." The subject quickly changed as he seemed really uninterested. I didn't press the subject AT ALL because I've been there too many times before where guys look at you with a blank stare, or say "what do you need all those lights for" or "that thing is HOW MUCH" & on & on. 

I have found that it's more fun to have them out (only when needed though,) and just not say anything about them. I wait & see if anyone seems interested. If they don't ask then no big deal. If they do ask then they get a glimpse into my excitement over lights & the outdoors. I have a great cover though because my wife, kids, & I go hiking & camping regularly, so we have a real "need" for them. Our friends are well aware of this because we invite other families to come along on our trips. Plus it's well known that I wake up before sun-up to go running, and use a couple of lights. Because we have a need for them the awkward flashlight conversations sometimes end up in discussions of camping, hiking, & running rather than my sickness with loving flashlights.

Other than these types of situations, I rarely if ever bring up the subject of lights. Most just don't understand & don't care to understand. I'm ok with that bc most folks have stuff I could care less about too.


----------



## DLite57 (Jun 1, 2011)

Seems the only person that shares my passion is my brother, but he buys these cheap-a** lights just to place around the house. Says you can never have too many, but don't think he's spent more than $25 dollars on one?
Thinks the multi LED ones are cool. Me? I hate them & would rather save up for a light that I think is nice.
If I showerd him my lights, he'd think I'm nuts, but might want to buy one himself. Maybe just one?
My wife definetely thinks I'm crazy. I need to buy a box of CR123's for when the lights go out, as I only have 18650's with a charger, so not much good with no power...:laughing:


----------



## HotWire (Jun 1, 2011)

_"Oh please tell me you set him straight!"_ (Monocrom)

I asked him to have his brother bring it next weekend! You know mine will be there!:devil:


----------



## lasermax (Jun 1, 2011)

A friend of mine thought I was crazy buying a surefire m6 and a surefire m4 what the h#%* did I need those for well the older I get the more expensive my toys get you only live once enjoy it while you can


----------



## qwertyydude (Jun 1, 2011)

When I turn on my 4.5 amp direct drive XM-L Uniquefire X8 no one is not impressed, especially at night when I can light up an entire yard with a light that fits in my pocket.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 2, 2011)

HotWire said:


> _"Oh please tell me you set him straight!"_ (Monocrom)
> 
> I asked him to have his brother bring it next weekend! You know mine will be there!:devil:


 
Excellent idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## HotWire (Jun 5, 2011)

_"Oh please tell me you set him straight!"_ (Monocrom)

I asked him to have his brother bring it next weekend! You know mine will be there!




(HotWire)

:shakeheadHis brother never showed up!:devil: lol

​


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 5, 2011)

I think deep down inside, he knew better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2011)

woodentsick said:


> I find that most people will continue to remain ignorant about why anyone would spend serious money on quality flashlights, even if you try to explain it to them. It's because they couldn't care less.





Exactly... kids (especially my own) appreciate my light collection and high power lights in general, but I think people are generally spoilt by Hollywood and their interpretation of what a basic flashlight should operate like, thus people who spend good money on "just a flashlight" are considered weirdo eccentrics living on society's fringe.

Honestly, I don't care what people think of my flashlight hobby (addiction) I don't do it for recognition :thumbsup:


----------



## tolkaze (Jun 6, 2011)

I seem to get mixed reactions. I get the no-reaction and the wow reactions as mentioned quite a few times, but its the rare conversion of the non-flashaholic that really excites me. Even though I'm into lights for me, and nobody else, it is handy having the best (read most appropriate for purpose) lights available. I do enjoy converting the non-flashaholics with a show of what I have. 

three instances are my brother in law who ended up buying a bike light (effectively a xpg triple with rechargeable battery) for $400. After seeing what I can do for less than half this, he has since bought a few more lights and is constantly searching for the perfect combination of flood v throw for riding. His current setup is his triple for flood (with a hood so it only floods immediate and close ground) and a TK30 head connected by cable to a battery pack. He loves it. 
Second, we are in a relatively remote australian town where maglite is still king. I have a workmate that kept asking and asking about lights, I showed him a maglite, then a 6p, then an M60, then finally a few SST-50 and P7 lights. He now spends more than me on lights.
Lastly is another workmate. Being in a backwards country, in a small community, with large disposable incomes, we get a few weird hobbies. This last workmate just bought a Led Lenser P7 and is already craving more light. I have just lent him several lights for a camping trip, and he has already asked me to get him a rechargeable setup based around 16340's and 18650's... so win?

Other than that, I get a lot of people picking up my lights at work and not understanding the real value of the lights. Yeah sure its bright, but what they don't get is my appreciation for a flawless high CRI warm beam in a compact format in titanium with a switch of the perfect pressure and tailstanding ability with a low low and all the blinky modes there but hidden all run by batteries which are rare and expensive.


----------



## Richub (Jun 6, 2011)

Most people I know don't show any interest in my Fenix collection, but hey..? Is it my hobby or theirs?  
If people don't care about my lights, it's OK with me.

Sometimes I get a 'wow' reaction, especially at night when I mount a Fenix TK12 on turbo on my bike. But when people hear about the price of that light, they usually just shake their heads.

A few friends of mine are really interested, and one of them bought a TK35 last month after seeing mine. But most of my friends stick with their old incandescent flashlights. Those old lights suit their needs, so nothing is wrong with that.

I definitively won't show my flashlight collection to my parents though. 
They will never understand how I can spend so much money on a single flashlight, or why the heck I bought 12 expensive flashlights...  

So I hide them when my parents visit me, just to avoid a lengthy argument. Time spent with my parents is quality time, IMHO, no use to ruin that time with some stupid argument.


----------



## jeowf (Jun 6, 2011)

I wonder why we don't have a Facebook page. If one was setup i'd be glad to join. It'll help us connect with other cpfers. I'd hate to not know that a close friend of mine loves flashlight's and i haven't asked about it.


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (Jun 7, 2011)

jeowf said:


> I wonder why we don't have a Facebook page. If one was setup i'd be glad to join. It'll help us connect with other cpfers. I'd hate to not know that a close friend of mine loves flashlight's and i haven't asked about it.


 
That's a fantastic Idea!


----------



## 00birdy (Jun 7, 2011)

lots of interesting stories here! I have none to share, but I might some day as I venture further into this hobby. I am looking to start off with my first flash light to mount on my ar15 (an already expensive hobby), and then who knows what after that.


----------



## chanjyj (Jun 7, 2011)

OfficerSheepDog said:


> That's a fantastic Idea!


 
+1


----------



## KVoimakas (Jun 10, 2011)

When I picked up my first few 4sevens flashlights, I was so impressed I was showing people I didn't even know. I can break down their reactions into four separate categories:

1. Wow, a flashlight....*Who's this crazy person?* look
2. Yes, it's a flashlight...? *Why does Kyle care about this?* look
3. Holy cow that's a bright flashlight! *smile!*
4. Holy cow that's a bright flashlight! IT TAKES AA BATTERIES?!?! GO BUY ME LIKE SIX. *frantic searching around for money* look

Albeit #4 was the look from my friends who are into night shoots and/or mechanics.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jun 11, 2011)

There's only you lot (and my family) know I collect flashlights.


----------



## BlindingL5 (Jun 12, 2011)

A few people I've showed my various lights to have shown some interest. Most have the same reactions, like 'whoa, that's bright', but otherwise not too interested. Oh well. I have made one flashaholic though: 



KVoimakas said:


> When I picked up my first few 4sevens flashlights, I was so impressed I was showing people I didn't even know. I can break down their reactions into four separate categories:
> 
> 1. Wow, a flashlight....*Who's this crazy person?* look
> 2. Yes, it's a flashlight...? *Why does Kyle care about this?* look
> ...



I remember how impressed you were when I showed you my LD20 and and Quark Mini AA, and most recently my TK35 down the hallway. :thumbsup:


----------



## menoceros (Jun 14, 2011)

The only person even the slightest bit interested was my wife. She thought the lights were "cool" and wanted her own, and it had to be "more powerful" than mine. 
She now has four that are just hers.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 15, 2011)

menoceros said:


> The only person even the slightest bit interested was my wife. She thought the lights were "cool" and wanted her own, and it had to be "more powerful" than mine.
> She now has four that are just hers.


 
Does she have a sister?

You are one lucky man. :welcome:


----------



## tjswarbrick (Sep 19, 2011)

Is it too late to revive this great old thread?

At work, when a friends 9x 5mm light barely made the inside of a (tank) engine bay brighter, I shined my 6P/M61W in there so we could actually see what we were looking for. He responded with "showoff." Another co-worker managed a "nice light." The two nearby mechanics, with their Mag 2xAA's said nothing, but a month later when I was out there and one needed to look at something, he asked for my light.

I knew I'd be at my parents when said M61 arrived, so I had it shipped to their place. When I showed my dad, his only question was "What in the world do you need such a bright light for?" He works in appliance repair and EDC's a Brinkmann 5x5MM 3AAA jobby. He's getting a Maratac AAA for Christmas. That'll show him.

A friend and his wife regularly walk the ~ mile to our place, and return at night. Most of the way it is lit by dismal yellow street lamps. He carries yet another 5x5MM 3AAA freebie. When I walked them home one night, he was (outwardly) unimpressed by my Tiablo A7 outside, but really enjoyed the Maratac AAA once inside his home. He said he'd never spend over $20 on a light. Next time they walked over, he had a P-Tec headlamp. I think he's going to get a ZL headlamp or "real" AA light (from me) real soon.

My wife, of course, doesn't get it, but she loves her little (very Blue tint) LED reading lamp thingy. Somehow she does appreciate it when I have light available, and she needs it.

My 5 and 6 year old daughters fight over who gets to hold the flashlight when we go for evening walks. I got them each a Solitaire, which they used twice, left on all night, and lost. I want to get them Preons or A3's, but don't think they're quite ready yet. Lose $5 cheapie - shame on you. Lose $30 real light - shame on me.

I showed an outdoorsy, handy, mechanical-type neighbor my TD15x and Neutral P20C2MKII (the day the EagleTac arrived.) He was largely impressed with the beam of the ET, but just couldn't see spending the money. This from a guy who has 19 (yes, !!!19!!! - the girls counted them one day) Bicycles! (And rides probably 4 of them, though not at the same time...)

I do, generally, just use my lights. Usually, there's no one around. Sometimes, someone is. After my "I don't spend more than $20" encounter, I don't say anything about 'em unless someone else brings it up. Plus, I don't need the wife finding out I bought another...

If you think our beloved hobby is under-appreciated by the masses, check into High-End Audio. "Why spend 4 figures on separates when I can play MP3's on my iPod knockoff..." Don't get me started.


----------



## red02 (Sep 19, 2011)

jeowf said:


> I wonder why we don't have a Facebook page. If one was setup i'd be glad to join. It'll help us connect with other cpfers. I'd hate to not know that a close friend of mine loves flashlight's and i haven't asked about it.


 That really is an awesome idea. When do you think you can start adding people?


----------



## ericjohn (Sep 20, 2011)

It's not so much that I cared whether or not if someone was impressed by my enjoyment of flashlights; I kept it a secret through most of my teenage years and definitely my pre teen years (I really got into flashlights at the age of 11). The reason I kept it a secret was that I was harassed all through elementary school (kids around the age of 10 and 11 are so cruel). So I did not want to draw more of that negative attention to my self. I was actually ashamed by my flashlight collection. By the age of 15, I gave up collecting flashlights for a while. It wasn't until my junion year of high school, that I no longer gave a damn about people hating me for liking flashlights. I also met my best friend (who served as my best man for my wedding), during my junior year. I met him September 11 2004. He discovered that I had an interest in flashlights, and was impressed by it. I learned that he too had an interest in flashlights. Now I am a full blown flashlight addict, I cannot get enough of them. Thank God for the internet where I discovered that I can find like minded people on anything there is. I now don't care what anyone thinks of me for collecting flashlights, because I know a God who loves me no matter what and I have a wife who loves me no matter what. I also have wonderful people in my life who do not judge me about my addiction to flashlights nor anything else for that matter.


----------



## speedsix (Sep 24, 2011)

If it ain't small and bright, it won't impress. A giant Maglight with 1000 lumens is not impressive. A tiny aaa light that lights up a room like a floor lamp gets some wows from people with a clue.


----------



## JacobJones (Sep 24, 2011)

Everyone who saw my lights was impressed, one of them was quite upset aswell when I made his lightforce SL240 blitz look like a toy with a hid spotlight I built for half the cost of the blitz. Some people don't seem to understand my obsession but are impressed anyway, untill they hear how much the torches cost then they think it should be brighter


----------

